# Windows wants to format SD card upon connecting USB



## pbourdyk (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi, new to development on the HP Touchpad (acquired one a few days ago 2nd hand), and running into some issues:

The Touchpad had moboot and CM7 Alpha 1 installed, which I updated to CM7 Alpha 3.5 with no trouble. At some point, upon connecting the Touchpad to any of my Windows PCs (Win7 x64) resulted in Windows wanting to format the SD card rather than mounting it properly. Eventually, I let Windows format it (10.7GB FAT32 Partition) and then problems with booting began. After some fiddling, loading the fsck_msdos ZIP (sorry for possible inaccuracies, writing this from memory) I ran it, as per instructions, from Clockworkmod. The Touchpad then froze on the Android Bot Yellow Exclamation (inside white triangle) upon booting and I had to disassemble the tablet to disconnect the battery as none of the button combinations worked for a hard reset (Pow + Vol Down + Home, Pow + Vol Up, etc).

I eventually managed connect the device to a PC without mounting, ran *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEUninstaller* and then to boot into WebOS and do a complete erase on the SD card and internal memory so, as I understand, I now have a clean (unrooted) WebOS install. Now following instructions to put CM back on the tablet (I'm looking to try out CM9 and dual boot WebOS with moboot) I am stuck at as soon as I plug the tablet into the PC, it prompts me to format the SD card, and this I am hesitant to do.

When plugged in, Novacom is _unable to find _the device and the PC still prompts to format.

I am unsure how to proceed...
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Your first mistake was letting Windows format your Touchpad. I've seen that prompt before and just ignore/cancel it. I think it is because a Windows 64 bit/NTFS operating systems sees a Fat32 drive and thinks it needs to be formatted. The correct keypress to reboot a frozen TouchPad is power + home button for 15 to 30 seconds. To run the ACMEinstaller one reboots the TouchPad, and as soon as you see the HP logo, hold the volume up button until you see a large white usb symbol. This is what is needed to run the novacom.exe to install CM9 or CM7. I strongly suggest you go watch this video before trying anything more.

http://www.youtube.c...e&v=IGY4gpsDPD8


----------



## 32BitWhore (Oct 9, 2011)

Ran into this problem with a buddy's TP. The only way I was able to get rid of the "Windows must format (blah blah blah)" message was to uninstall CM (this was back when it was still CM7), do a factory reset on *WebOS*, then reinstall CM7 and/or CM9 on the TP.

And yes, the guy above me is right; shut the TP down (power + Home button if it's locked up), then hold the power + Vol-Up button combination until you see the big white USB logo on the screen. Only then can you access the device using novacom.


----------



## pbourdyk (Jan 22, 2012)

Update:
Watching the video and reading the ACMEInstaller README I am still running into the issue of Windows being unable to read/write to the SD Card. This time, trying it on my work machine (WinXP x86), the OS is now asking to "Please insert into drive _mount_letter:_" so I am unable to place any of the zip files onto the SD card or /cminstall directory (CWM, moboot, cm7-alpha3.5).

I've done a webOS factory reset, the TP boots and asks me to select a language (and go through the initial setup) as it's supposed to after a full wipe.

Advice on how to proceed?

Would be worth firing up a Linux install inside a VM to see if it will mount the SD Card properly? I am unsure if this is a TP problem or a Windows driver problem as I've had issues with USB drivers previously with my HTC Desire and CM.

Thanks again.

PS. here's a USB Dev View when the TP is plugged into my WinXP x86 machine:


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

After successfully running the ACMEUninstaller, I would recomend using the webOS doctor to properly rebuild the webOS partitions. It sounds like your /media/internal/ is corrupt.

Directions on using the webOS doctor, visit the webOS Internals Wiki:
http://www.webos-int.../How_To_Recover


----------



## xartle (Dec 3, 2011)

Syxx beat me to the webOS doctor. Try that. You can also try mounting the disk while in webOS. If that doesn't work, you'll know it's something with the format. If it does, you'll know it's something with Android..


----------



## pbourdyk (Jan 22, 2012)

I managed to sort everything out.
After successful ACMEUninstall, I reconfigured the factory reset WebOS and tethered my phone for WiFi (corporate wifi around here, so no certificate). After logging in to WebOS, the PC was able to mount the drive and I went through ACMEInstall process with moboot, cwm and cm7-a3.5, everything is working. Thanks.

Now if I could only get this TP on the corporate wifi now, I'd be set (802.1x PEAP MSCHAP-v2 stage2 auth, can only seem to export the required certificate in CER of P7B formats, which android doesn't seem to want to import nicely... -- sorry to go off topic, I'll post a new thread if I don't succeed in this...) Thanks again.


----------



## greco_wolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Ive got same problem - uninstalled CM9 - and now used WedOS dr to do a reset
I now have a working TP - but when I connect windows does not recognise the USB drive

So, do I format as fat32 - then try again?

Also reluctant to do this, as I fear I will lose WEBOS again?

UPDATE:

ok sorted it - forgot the developer mode 

Sorry been a while since I used WEBOS!!!
will try CM10 this morning


----------

